# Spillway Vibrato ?



## stevtron (Dec 20, 2019)

Is there still hope for the Spillway Vibrato or will it die before it has a chance to live ?  ... so to speak


----------



## Robert (Dec 20, 2019)

It has not died.....  it's coming, and it's bringing some friends.


----------



## stevtron (Dec 21, 2019)

Awesome and may the force be with you , Master


----------



## Cybercow (Dec 26, 2019)

Robert said:


> It has not died.....  it's coming, and it's bringing some friends.



Eagerly awaiting the Spillway. Can you define "friends"?


----------



## caspercody (Jun 13, 2020)

Any updates on the Spillway, or to be able to buy and download the program so we can burn our own FV1 chips


----------



## Cybercow (Aug 12, 2020)

Robert said:


> It has not died.....  it's coming, and it's bringing some friends.


Is the Spillway still coming with friends? Been looking forward to this one.


----------



## Robert (Aug 12, 2020)

Cybercow said:


> Is the Spillway still coming with friends? Been looking forward to this one.



There have been a few setbacks on this one,  I just never could get the algorithms to where I was happy with them.

Things have changed and new developments mean that it's going to be better than planned.    The setbacks were a blessing in disguise.


----------



## Cybercow (Aug 12, 2020)

Robert said:


> There have been a few setbacks on this one,  I just never could get the algorithms to where I was happy with them.
> Things have changed and new developments mean that it's going to be better than planned.    The setbacks were a blessing in disguise.



Does this by any remote chance suggest you might going with Electro-Smith's "Daisy Petal" (or some variant thereof) instead? (I've been watching that site for the release of their new audio processing rigs.)


----------



## Robert (Aug 12, 2020)

Yes.

I have the Petal for development purposes, the boards here will use the Seed module.


----------



## Cybercow (Aug 13, 2020)

Robert said:


> Yes. I have the Petal for development purposes, the boards here will use the Seed module.



After bit more research, I understand now that the "Seed" IS the heart of "Daisy" system. If you don't mind, what platform and development software are you using with your 'Seed'? (I'm looking for a Windows GUI app to work with developing for the Daisy. Still searching on my own too.)


----------



## Robert (Aug 13, 2020)

Yep, that's correct.    The Seed is the DSP.   All of the other products have a Seed plugged into them, they're basically just interfaces.

I'm on a Windows PC.   Doing all of the development in C++, no graphical tools.    Compiling / flashing via the command line.
Eventually I want to get everything set up in Visual Studio, but for now it's working just fine.

You can apparently use PureData and Max/Msp, but I've vowed not to touch anything graphical this time around...

I already had a fair amount of experience with C++ so take this with a grain of salt, but I'd highly recommend attempting to learn to write code.   You'll have a much better understanding of what's going on, and I suspect there will be more peer support going in that direction as well.


----------



## Robert (Aug 13, 2020)

edit: need to make some configuration changes


----------



## Cybercow (Aug 13, 2020)

Robert said:


> Yep, that's correct.    The Seed is the DSP.   All of the other products have a Seed plugged into them, they're basically just interfaces.
> 
> I'm on a Windows PC.   Doing all of the development in C++, no graphical tools.    Compiling / flashing via the command line.
> Eventually I want to get everything set up in Visual Studio, but for now it's working just fine.
> ...



Thanks for all of that. I have decades of programming experience with MS products, using VB, VBA, ASP, PHP & HTML after being introduced to Fortran in college. The 'C' language eludes me as did calculus. I may go with an Arduino approach and the Daisy elements found on GitHub for Electro-Smith. Just to reduce the learning curve.


----------



## phi1 (Aug 13, 2020)

Regarding the Daisy... that sounds awesome, very exciting stuff.  I had been eyeing it for getting into diy digital synth stuff, but seems awesome for guitar pedals after reading this thread. 

Regarding vibrato fv-1, I posted a real simple code on the algorithms forum over at the spin semi forum today. I think it sounds real nice, obviously not as involved as the EQD aqueduct or whatever daisy projects are coming down the pipe. 



			Simple Vibrato - Spin Semiconductor


----------



## kingrolo (Feb 5, 2021)

*Sorry for the extra demand, but do you know whether you're going full-on with the Daisy vibrato instead of the fv-1, or will the latter also be made available in due time? 
Thanks in advance. *


----------



## Bio77 (Jun 1, 2022)

Did the Spillway ever get released?  I see there are build docs in the project listing.


----------

